
LTE Fuzz - DyslexicAtheist
https://sites.google.com/view/ltefuzz
======
_underfl0w_
The whitepaper was posted a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19517468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19517468)

~~~
brentonator
Came here to drop that link, the summary today is much better.

~~~
_underfl0w_
Incidentally, user yongdaek also already put this Google Site link in a
comment on that post (it's like the third one down) haha

